# fish oil for SAD



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

fish oil caps may help with anxiety, any good max epa type would be good to try but keep in mind the up to 50% placebo cure for anxiety meds

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/medical ... wsid=58302


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... 58873.html


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been taking fish oil for about 2 years and it has done nothing for anxiety. It does however do good things for your heart and circulation. I find that I don't bruise as easily as I used to and when I have a cut, it heals much quicker.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Hmmm I had never heard of this. 

I am considering fish oil for the other health benefits.

I was using Flax Seed but found that it makes my stomach hurt like crazy.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Whatever you do dont workout with explosive type moves after taking it. I was taking omega 3 oil which I think is a combination of fish, flax, and something else and I was jabbing the heavybag as fast as I could and my shoulder popped out temporarily. My main purpose for using the oil was to see if I could increase my speed anymore by greasing the joints :lol. Apparently it greased them a little too much. Thats why now if I plan on doing explosive workouts I wont take any oils that day and will only take them on a day which I dont plan on doing high intensity workouts.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

lol increase your speed on heavy bag and grease the joints? lol

I've taken them before heavy bag work and before I lift and I have had no problems, no side effects other than sometimes a fishy smell (acid reflex?) kicks in and I get a fishy taste in my mouth, I can even smell it...usually because the last thing I swallowed was the fish oils. I take them first and always eat something with it.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Prodigal Son said:


> lol increase your speed on heavy bag and grease the joints? lol
> 
> I've taken them before heavy bag work and before I lift and I have had no problems, no side effects other than sometimes a fishy smell (acid reflex?) kicks in and I get a fishy taste in my mouth, I can even smell it...usually because the last thing I swallowed was the fish oils. I take them first and always eat something with it.


Im not gonna brag or anything but I was known at the boxing gym I used to go to for having very fast hands. All this and being 6'6. So I thought maybe I was getting injured because of my speed plus the oil :stu .


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I should mention that I have had different joint problems so maybe its not the oil. I really dont know anymore. How I am able to injure myself over and over is really remarkable though. Im thinking maybe I should move inside a bubble or something lol.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

stylicho said:


> Im not gonna brag or anything but I was known at the boxing gym I used to go to for having very fast hands. All this and being 6'6. So I thought maybe I was getting injured because of my speed plus the oil :stu .


That's good, most big guys, especially tall guys have poor hand speed from my experience. Nothing wrong with recognizing your strengths.


----------



## purpleviolet (Mar 20, 2005)

i have been taking omg3 oil for months now, nothing noticeable i could feel, but they said its good for skin hair and heart. i really doubt it would ever work for me.


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

Interesting. I heard of fish oil before, but I never thought about it for SA.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I decided to give fish oil a try as I've read nothing but good things about omega 3, (Omega 3 Connection by Andrew L. Stoll is a good book that gives a plethora of info on it.) Anyways, it's been about a week and I can really feel a lift in my mood, clarity of mind, and a general sense of well being. I take quite a lot daily though, about 10g equalling about 2g of EPA, I plan to gradually increase to about 4g EPA. I recommend giving it a try.


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

Fish oil helped me a lot getting out of depression, still does. Never helped me with my SA though.


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

stylicho said:


> Prodigal Son said:
> 
> 
> > lol increase your speed on heavy bag and grease the joints? lol
> ...


hmm, i weight 180-200. And I'll jog for 2-4 miles a day. Would that be considered explosive, the amount of pressure I'm putting on my knees?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

http://www.stanford.edu/group/hopes/tre ... lm/i5.html

Remember to store them in the freezer - fish oil is still fish! This helps minimize the "burps". (So does taking them with a fatty meal.)


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

stylicho said:


> Whatever you do dont workout with explosive type moves after taking it. I was taking omega 3 oil which I think is a combination of fish, flax, and something else and I was jabbing the heavybag as fast as I could and my shoulder popped out temporarily.


Um... you can hurt your shoulder with or without having ingested a small amount of fat. All you'd have to do is overextert yourself while doing a violent activ- oh wait, that's exactly what you did! :b

Seriously though, if anything, fish oil tends to protect joints.


----------

